# Stolen bikes recovered



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i guess the police do look into stolen bikes every once in a while. 

Police recover high-end bikes, arrest two Santa Rosa men
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20090512/ARTICLES/905129859


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Good deal! Hopefully those boys will learn their lesson.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

My favorite bike was once stolen from outside my front door as I changed out of my biking clothes. It was stolen at 11pm. Police arrived at 11:06. They were not too positive but gave me info on how to file an insurance claim. They did take a good description. I showed them the receipt with the serial number and also a picture from the catalog. The police officer told me, "it was stolen by a meth addict and will be traded in an hour for meth." 3am I got a call. The same officer stopped a guy on my bike! He had meth on him, he said he bought the meth and the bike from two guys in a motel. Cops busted the guys in the motel! The next day I rode to work the fastest I have ever ridden to work! I have tried several times to beat that time and don't get close to it! Haha, nothing like riding a freshly recovered bike!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

lancezneighbor said:


> My favorite bike was once stolen from outside my front door as I changed out of my biking clothes. It was stolen at 11pm. Police arrived at 11:06. They were not too positive but gave me info on how to file an insurance claim. They did take a good description. I showed them the receipt with the serial number and also a picture from the catalog. The police officer told me, "it was stolen by a meth addict and will be traded in an hour for meth." 3am I got a call. The same officer stopped a guy on my bike! He had meth on him, he said he bought the meth and the bike from two guys in a motel. Cops busted the guys in the motel! The next day I rode to work the fastest I have ever ridden to work! I have tried several times to beat that time and don't get close to it! Haha, nothing like riding a freshly recovered bike!


Because you forgot to take some of the recovered meth as well! Then you'll be able to ride fast! Or at least think you are... LOL!


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

Well growing up in a (lightly put) less than desirable neighbor hood, I have had bikes stolen and have seen bikes being stolen. And where I am from, if it isn't yours being stolen, you kept your mouth shut and went about your business. Not necessarily proud of that but as a kid you did what you did because you still had to face these dirt bags somewhere up the road and being known as a snitch is not the thing to be back there. But with that said, it did provide for a good education and I can tell you, it takes just literally less that a minute out of your site for someone to steal your bike and there is very little if anything you can do about it. It takes guts to walk up and steal something like that from a front yard, open garage etc. So think about what kind of people will do this stuff. 
Bottom line is, if my bike is not locked, then you can bet your arse that I have my hand on it. And I make sure that I am very aware of my surroundings. I'm telling you, if you are a good person and not the type to steal, it is hard to understand the mind set of a thief. If you turn your back and they want it bad enough, they WILL get it. Sometimes even with the threat of bodily harm. Don't give them the chance.


----------

